#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Transmitir telefone sinal analógico via radio com dois Linksys PAP2-NA

## JuniorSenai

Olá. Vi alguns tópicos parecidos mas nada exatamente explicando como fazer, se tiver repetido peço mil desculpas, pois os que vi não esclareceram minhas duvidas.

Estou com duvidas em relação ao seguinte cenário: 
Recebo link de um ponto A e envio para minha residencia ponto B, no entanto
queria enviar tbm o sinal de telefone, caso alguém ligue eu receba ligações em minha casa.
Tenho dois LinkSys modelo pap2-NA.
Teria como fazer essas configurações nesses dois pap2 fazendo uma especie de ponto a ponto sem precisar de servidor elastix ou qualquer outro?
Se sim alguém pode me explicar como fazer essas configurações?

----------


## andrecarlim

Tem sim! Vou mandar aqui um PDF que está no site da cisco...

https://supportforums.cisco.com/kxiw...t_completo.pdf

----------


## fhayashi

Top André, eu estava na dúvida como integrar uma linha analógica no asterisk mesmo!

----------


## JuniorSenai

Muito bom, no entanto quero fazer isso com dois pap2.

Ainda não solucionado.

----------


## JhoniVaz

bom mesmo tbm estava precisando vou dar uma olhada no material vlw

----------


## JuniorSenai

Alguem conseguiu configurar de um PAP2 para outro PAP2?

----------


## JhoniVaz

sera q da certo, caso de vou ver tbm pq é mais em conta do que o 3102

----------


## JuniorSenai

Na verdade acho que não tem como fazer essa conexão com dois PAP2 e sem o SPA pois o PAP2 as duas postas de linha são FXS, precisamos da porta de linha FXO então não tem como configurar sem ele.Tem que ser SPA em uma ponta e o PAP2 em outra. topico resolvido.

----------

